# Trackmania United Forever Star Edition  - Steam - heftige FPS Einbrüche



## fledermausland (27. Mai 2011)

*Trackmania United Forever Star Edition  - Steam - heftige FPS Einbrüche*

Hallo zusammen,

habe mir gestern auf Steam o.g. Trackmania zugelegt. Im Spiel habe ich bei Maximalkonfiguration teilweise fps-Einbrüche bis runter auf 20-25 fps  - gleich danach geht´s wieder rauf auf 300-400 fps !?!? Selbst wenn ich die Grafik auf absolutes Minimum runter regel kommt er in den Phasen wor die fps runtergehen nur auf 50-60 fps. Ist das normal ? Gibt es irgendein Patch der das fixt ? Ich kann mir einfach nicht vorstellen daß es an meiner "betagten" Hadware liegt. Das Spiel ist jetzt ja auch nicht soooooooo neu oder übertrieben detailiert.

Danke für Hilfe!

BS:     Windows 7 Home Premium 64bit
Board: ASUS M4A78
CPU:   AMD PhenomII X4 955 @ 3,6 GHz
Ram:   4 x 2 GB DDR2-800 CL4
Graka: Sapphire HD6850, 1 GB DDR5 (OCed)


----------



## Der Schpammer (10. August 2011)

*AW: Trackmania United Forever Star Edition  - Steam - heftige FPS Einbrüche*

Der Thread ist zwar schon etwas älter, aber macht ja nix.
Ich kann dir bei dem Problem auch nicht helfen, das mal vorweg.
Ich hab ne Radeon HD 4870 und nen Phenom X4 mit 2.2 GHZ. TrackMania kann ich auf maximalen details mit 30-40 Frames spielen. Aber sobald ich Online gehe, sackt es auf konstante 10-11 FPS ab!

Ich weiß nicht genau, aber TrackMania scheint mir auf Nvidia Karten besser zu laufen, warum auch immer.
Wenn du wirklich 300-400 FPS hast, würde ich definitiv vSync aktivieren.
Mit welchen Einstellungen spielst du?


----------



## dj*viper (10. August 2011)

*AW: Trackmania United Forever Star Edition  - Steam - heftige FPS Einbrüche*

mit dem online ist es so ne sache. die detail einstellungen für die gegner mal runterschrauben, oder mal zum testen die gegner mal ganz ausschalten, das geht auch ingame mit der taste "O".


----------



## fledermausland (10. August 2011)

*AW: Trackmania United Forever Star Edition  - Steam - heftige FPS Einbrüche*

Leichenfledderer Du ))  -Danke!

Wie oben geschrieben - wenn ich alles auf absolutes Maximum regel habe ich in den "schlechten Phasen" 20-25 fps, wenn ich alles inclusive Auflösung auf Minimum regel habe ich in den Drop-Phasen so 50-60fps. 

Habe das Spiel deshalb nie wirklich angefangen zu spielen. Sehe einerseits nicht mit meiner Hardware da irgendwie alles auf low zu stellen bei so einem "betagten Minispiel" - Es sieht dann ja auch wirklich nicht mehr prächtig aus. Anderseits ist für mich unspielbar, weil es ja auf schnelle Reaktionen ankommt und die sind recht schwierig wenn Grafik und Steuerung bei 20 fps ruckeln...

Nicht mit mir    Naja - mein Geld haben die ja trtotzdem die Programmier-Halunken **verdammt**

@ DJ Viper - die Gegnerdetails hatte ich schon auf minimum geschraubt - und ich hatte die Probleme selbst im "Singleplayer" also nur mit dem durchsichtigen Auto ws die Bestzeit fährt.

Gibt es auch einen "Offline-Modus" ??  Er logt sich ja eigentlich sofort beim Spielstart automatisch ein !? Werden die gefahrenen Zeiten dann beim nächsten Online Spiel übertragen oder werden die dann gar nicht offiziell erfasst ?


----------



## dj*viper (10. August 2011)

*AW: Trackmania United Forever Star Edition  - Steam - heftige FPS Einbrüche*

echt komisch. mit deinem system müsste das locker ohne probleme auf höchster detailstufe laufen.
mit dem offline modus weiss ich jetzt auch nicht so genau, da ich immer online war


----------



## fledermausland (10. August 2011)

*AW: Trackmania United Forever Star Edition  - Steam - heftige FPS Einbrüche*

Vielleicht habe ich auch sonst irgendein Flaschenhals im System. Bei Duke Nukem Forever war ich auch überrascht von den relativ niedrigen fps.  Vielleicht der DDR2 Speicher - Das Am2+ Board - keine Ahnung. Werd ich wohl erst sehen wenn ich mal das Board und Speicher tausche. Das hatte ich aber eigentlich nicht vor bevor 8 Kern Prozzis von AMD mit 4xknapp 4 Ghz raus sind und deren Kurs deutlich unter 200 liegt  Dauert also noch 1-2 Jahre LOL

Gerade weil das Problem oft immer nur so phasenweise kommt drängt sich mir derr Verdacht auf, daß es immer dnan passiert wenn er irgendeinen Speicher leert / neu befüllt - VRam odr Ram .....


----------



## dj*viper (10. August 2011)

*AW: Trackmania United Forever Star Edition  - Steam - heftige FPS Einbrüche*

welche win version hast du?
wann hast das letzte mal neu installiert?
ich würd mal win neu installalieren und sehen was passiert. kann nämlich auch softwareseitig was sein


----------



## fledermausland (10. August 2011)

*AW: Trackmania United Forever Star Edition  - Steam - heftige FPS Einbrüche*

Win7 64 bit - kein ganzes Jahr her ............. Obwohl...........ich habe glaube ich ein Update von Windows Vista auf Win7 gemacht  - das könnte die Wurzel allen Übels sein......... Menno - Kein Bock 60 GB Software + BS neu zu installieren (ohne Spiele) .............Müüüüüüühühühühühüüüüüüüüüü.............aber einen Versuch wär´s wert !


----------



## dj*viper (10. August 2011)

*AW: Trackmania United Forever Star Edition  - Steam - heftige FPS Einbrüche*

jap, versuch das erstmal, dann kann man das schonmal ausschliessen


----------

